# Cardio Adaptation: A Big Fat Problem?



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2012)

Cardio Adaptation: A Big Fat Problem? by Tom Venuto QUESTION: Tom, I think I’m experiencing cardio adaptation. In order to reach the same heart rate this week, I have to exert myself more than last week. This is leading to a week-to-week trend of progressive intensity, difficulty, etc. I’m wondering if this means I’m burning [...]

*Read More...*


----------

